

Tupac brought back to life with holograms at Coachella - amccloud
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A_WTIBcOGPQ

======
amccloud
A better video [http://duckandroll.tumblr.com/post/21202051257/hologram-
cg-t...](http://duckandroll.tumblr.com/post/21202051257/hologram-cg-tupac-
performing-at-coachella-2012)

